# Motorbike in rear garage



## Armadillo (May 1, 2005)

We have a Burstner Delfin 695 with a rear garage and want, not too unaturally, to put a motorbike in it which must be at least 100cc and capable of taking a passenger. HOWEVER, the garage door and the garage itself are only 40" high and we haven't yet found anything that will fit in. Does anyone know of a make/model that is below that overall height?Weight also a consideration, preferably less than 120kg.


----------



## 88724 (May 9, 2005)

Beware

due to another long running saga re motorhome licencing, it was mentioned by VOSA that any vehicle over 3.5 Tonnes that is carrying a moped or motorcycle in a garage is agoods vehicle and should be tested as such. 

Any motorhome with a Class IV (car) MOT that was stopped and carrying a moped or motorbike in a garage would be deemed to not have an MOT. ergo also your insurance would be invalid.

Reality I have been to motorcrosses for years and no-one we know of as ever been done under this "Law"


----------



## C7KEN (May 27, 2005)

Hi George
Interesting post and something we have not heard of, we are motocrossing every weekend and today were parked up with motor homes ranging from Rimors, Euromobiles, to RS race cruisers to a huge custom built job with slide outs apparently built in Hungary because it saved a lot of money and I bet know one has evey thought that we could have any problem other than being overweight, ours is still rated at 3500 but can be uprated to 3850 which I may have done I was in Spain one week ago and noticed that a lot of vans were being stopped and checked, presumably for over weight, I don,t know of anyone who has been stopped and done but with all we carry it,s a slight worry however we wont have a problem on the homeward journey as we dump all the water left in the tanks, Armadillo don't they do little scooters that will go in your garage, tommorrow I will have a look and see what,s about
Ken


----------



## 94836 (May 1, 2005)

HI GEORGE I HAVE A BURSTNER I647 WITH A PEOGOT SCOOTER IN THE BACK 100CC.I HAVE TO REMOVE THE MIRROR ON ONE SIDE AND LEAN IT SLIGHTLY TO GET IT IN.AS FOR MOT ,MY VAN IS 4000K AND MY LOCAL HGV TEST CENTRE SAID AS LONG AS THE BIKE IS FOR MY OWN PRIVATE LESIURE IT IS NOT CLASSED AS GOODS.HOPE THIS HELPS, KEITH


----------



## 88724 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Keith


I would fight on your side of this everytime! if it ever came up, According to Vosa though your vehicle as not got a legal MOT, as soon as you carry a moped or motorbike inside a gaqrage they say it requires Class 7 GV MOT. But if you carried it in the living area they are happy its not a GV if you carry it on a rack at the back still not a GV even if you have huge side lockers and put it in them still not a GV

There are many many legal grounds on which this should be easily defeated. one is the commercial aspect of Goods Vehicle (ie for profit) to is that C&U define vehicles and they say Motorhome is not a goods vehicle.

Also VOSA appear to be using the living van definition which is definately commercially oriented.

The Thing is if your MOT is not valid, your insurance would not be either.

I only passed on what they said, I am tottally against it.

George


----------



## 96505 (Oct 12, 2005)

Can somebody tell me the size of the door opening on the 747-2?

Thanks


----------



## 89084 (May 13, 2005)

*auto trial cheyenne 696G*

I have just purchased a new one on the bais that my vespa is going to fit in the garage, please tell me it will someone!

Luigi

Dreaming a nightmare


----------



## 96505 (Oct 12, 2005)

How do you secure a bike? I have a 747 and being surrounded by wood panels, how do you provide anchor points? There are some already there by the look of it but do you need some special fixings?


----------



## 88724 (May 9, 2005)

Hi BTW

UPDATE 

Warning you may feel a sense of vertigo, but its not alice in wonderland just the latest instalment of guess where you stand today

Latest vosa, for private use, new defintion last time I rang, now its "if you could make money"

So If you going to Motocross prize money available, say you only went to practice days then??

Fishing tackle hobby fishing no problem, match fishing with any kind of prize? HGV 

bearing in mind that the above is real and they dont have a problem with it being the same vehicle with the same hobby kit in.

do you need a MOT for one and plating for the other? or do you need both in case you do some personal and some pro ( Pro is now any amateur event with any kind of prize)


----------



## 98038 (Mar 8, 2006)

On a similar point is there any restriction on carrying petrol, in the tank or in a generator etc ??


----------



## 88724 (May 9, 2005)

Hi MC

can you sharpen the question up a little, not sure exactly what you wanted to know.

If you mean can you travel with fuel in the bikes tank or gennies tank? yes you can, there are no seperate rules, just use common sense.


----------



## 98038 (Mar 8, 2006)

Hi, George

I think that answers my question ? it was just how do you get on with the insurance when you are carrying petrol, is it OK for say 1 gallon in a container and a similar ammount in the Genny tank ? and i suppose a similar question for a scooter/motorbike


----------

